# Unechte Mehrzahl (und andere Fugenlaute)



## bearded

Guten Tag
Ich hatte dieses Thema bereits in einem vorherigen thread kurz erwähnt, aber kein WR-Mitglied ist darauf eingegangen. In Sätzen wie
ich hörte eine Männerstimme
ich trank Hühnerbrühe u.Ä.
sind Männer und Hühner zwar in der Mehrzahl, sinngemäß ist jedoch nur von einem Mann und einem Huhn die Rede. Was ist der Grund für diesen seltsamen deutschen Sprachgebrauch, und woher stammt er? Warum nicht Mann(es)stimme und Huhnbrühe? In allen mir bekannten Sprachen bleibt das 1. Element der Zusammensetzung in der Einzahl (z.B. Männerstimme : vox viri, phonè andròs/fonì andras, voce di uomo, voix d'homme, voz de hombre, a man's voice, Sawtun rajulin).
Ich lebe - wenn ich Deutsch spreche - oft in der Ungewissheit: sind ein Mannesanzug und eine Mauspfote richtig oder nicht? Gibt es dazu eine Regel?
Besten Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Naive Vermutung: Euphonie. 

_Rehbraten _klingt besser als_ Rehebraten_, aber _Hühnerbrühe _besser als _Huhnsbrühe _(mit ihrer bedenklichen phonetischen Nähe zu etwaiger _Hundsbrühe_). Und die Österreicher sagen zu _Schweinebraten Schweinsbraten_​, ohne dass sich das auf die Anzahl verarbeiteter Nonruminantia auswirkt.

_Mannsstimme _ist schwer auszusprechen, aber wer _mannstoll ist_, ist trotz des Singulars auf den Plural aus.


----------



## perpend

You could say in American English: _I bought a men's suit. _(men's is plural).

I think the difficulty lies in that German builds these *compounds *so readily, and as SchimmelR says, there's a convention for it to sound "palatable". It needs to roll off of the tongue like butter.  You don't want to have your tongue get twisted when speaking.

You could say, in American English: _I hear church bells._

This could refer to one bell. (Sort of the opposite of your example.)


----------



## lingpil

Eine weitere These, die ich ins Spiel bringen möchte, ist die Vermutung meinerseits, dass es etwas mit der Unbestimmtheit zu tun haben könnte von welchem Mann die Stimme, die man hört stammt. Wenn ich sage: "Ich höre eine Männerstimme." dann bedeutet es, dass ich entweder nicht weiß wer dieser Mann ist, oder es wenigstens als nicht wichtig genug erachte, ansonsten wäre es "die Stimme des Mannes". Romanische Sprachen haben dieses Problem gelöst, indem sie bei unbestimmten Angaben nur die Präposition verwenden und im bestimmten Fall Präposition und Artikel. Eben so wie in "voix d'homme" und in "voce d'uomo" (unbestimmt) und auf der anderen Seite "voix de l'homme" und "voce del uomo". (bestimmt) 
Das ist aber nur eine Spekulation von mir.
EDIT: Nachdem ich perpends Beitrag gelesen habe, scheint es eine Bestätigung dafür zu geben, dass auch andere germanische Sprachen dieses Stilmittel kennen.


----------



## bearded

lingpil's theory is very interesting and convincing:  if I understand correctly, this sort of plural indicates the category, almost like an adjective: eine Männerstimme = eine männliche Stimme - without determining which man's.  But what about ''im Schrank sah ich einen Mannesanzug'' : is it correct? If yes, then the 'euphonic theory'' could prevail (easy pronunciation).


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> But what about ''im Schrank sah ich einen Mannesanzug'': is it correct? If yes, then the 'euphonic theory'' could prevail (easy pronunciation).



Hi bearded---Here goes my non-native "Geschwätz". "im Schrank sah ich einen Mannesanzug" doesn't roll off the tongue, in comparison to "Männeranzug". I think most people would say "im Schrank sah ich einen Anzug". Man geht davon aus, dass der Anzug für einen Mann ist, im Normalfall.


----------



## lingpil

"Mannesanzug" hört sich in der Tat *sehr *ungewöhnlich an. "Männeranzug" wäre hier der übliche Ausdruck. Und um auf die Theorie mit der Adjektivierung zurückzukommen: Es scheint in der Tat etwas dran zu sein. So macht man auf Russisch tatsächlich aus Substantiven Adjektive, dort wo man dieses Substantiv auf Deutsch einem anderen Substantiv voranstellt. Man kann wohl in der Tat von einer unbestimmten Präzisierung sprechen. Als begeisterter Freizeitfranzose möchte ich auch anmerken, dass für mich "voix d'homme" sich eher unüblich, wenn auch korrekt anhört. Ich würde eher von "voix masculine" sprechen, was letzlich die gleiche Bedeutung hat wie das Beispiel mit der Präposition.


----------



## Demiurg

Es gibt nur wenige Nominalkomposita, wo "Mann" im Singular vorkommt, wie z.B. "Mannslänge" oder "Manneskraft".  

Aber die beziehen sich auch nur auf gewisse Eigenschaften eines einzelnen Mannes.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

lingpil said:


> Eine weitere These, die ich ins Spiel bringen möchte, ist die Vermutung meinerseits, dass es etwas mit der Unbestimmtheit zu tun haben könnte von welchem Mann die Stimme, die man hört stammt. Wenn ich sage: "Ich höre eine Männerstimme." dann bedeutet es, dass ich entweder nicht weiß wer dieser Mann ist, oder es wenigstens als nicht wichtig genug erachte, ansonsten wäre es "die Stimme des Mannes".


Autoreifen, Apfelsaft (aber: Orangensaft), Briefumschlag, .....

Warum heißt es nicht _*Autosreifen, *Äpfelsaft, *Briefeumschlag_, obwohl es nicht um ein bestimmtes Auto/einen bestimmten Apfel/Brief geht? Bei aller Liebe zu Regeln: Auf Bestimmtheit/Unbestimmtheit wird nur schwer eine aufzubauen sein.


_Stuhlbein _ABER _Hundebein_: Auch mir widerstrebt diese regellose Anarchie. Wo sind die Profilinguisten, die Rat wissen?


----------



## lingpil

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es eine Reihe von Ausnahmen von "meiner Regel" gibt. Vermutlich hat auch der stimmige Klang eines Wortes, wie du es angemerkt hast, einen Einfluss darauf. Ob sich aber eine allgemeingültige Regel formulieren lässt?  Ich habe da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## berndf

Manchmal stehen die Formen auch im Wettbewerb: So gibt es _Rindsgulasch_ und _Rindergulasch_ und _Speisekarten _und _Speisenkarten_. Wahrscheinlich gibt es tatsächlich keine Logik. _Semmelknödel _... oder _Semmelknödeln _... oder _Semmelnknödel _... oder _Semmenknödeln_... wie schon Karl Valentin sinnierte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Die ungezügelte Regellosigkeit geht ja noch weiter, besonders bei den Feminina: _Liebe*s*brief, Hoffnung*s*schimmer_ (Fugen-s), aber _Erdmittelpunkt. _Warum nicht _*Erdsmittelpunkt_ oder _*Erdemittelpunkt _(vgl. _Treueschwur_) oder _*Erdenmittelpunkt _(vgl. _Breitengrad_)?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> (vgl. _Breitengrad_)?


... oder _Erdenrund_.

Bisweilen gibt es hier auch regionale Unterschiede. So befindet sich das "Bordrestaurant" in Schweizer Zügen in der _Zugsmitte_, während man in Deutschland _Zugmitte_ sagt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

@berndf
Hast Du auch den Eindruck der Regellosigkeit, oder gibt's doch bei der Bildung von Komposita ein paar Prinzipien? Es ist ja ernüchternd, Zweitsprachlern sagen zu müssen: _Lernt die alle einfach auswendig! _(siehe bearded man's #1)


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> @berndf
> Hast Du auch den Eindruck der Regellosigkeit, oder gibt's doch bei der Bildung von Komposita ein paar Prinzipien? Es ist ja ernüchternd, Zweitsprachlern sagen zu müssen: _Lernt die alle einfach auswendig! _(siehe bearded man's #1)


Ich sehe hier keine Regel. Der beste Beleg für Regellosigkeit ist m.E. das Vorkommen von verschiedenen Formen für dieselbe Sache. Das macht sogar Euphonie als Erklärung fragwürdig. Es gibt vielleicht ein paar ungefähre Heuristiken, wie z.B. Formen mit Genitiv, wie _Manneskraft_, werden normalerweise bei Abstrakta (eine Eigenschaft des Mannes beschreibend) verwandt oder die erwähnte Euphonie, wenn eine der Formen ungelenk auszusprechen ist. Das ist es dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es gibt drei Prinzipien:
1. Analogie (hieraus entstehen Regeln und auch konkurrierende Formen)
2. einfache Aussprache (Schönheit) - Erdenrund 
3. grammatisch-semantische Prinzipien (Interpretation als Fall bzw. Zahl)

Vielleicht habe ich noch etwas vergessen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, es gibt drei Prinzipien:
> 1. Analogie (hieraus entstehen Regeln und auch konkurrierende Formen)
> 2. einfache Aussprache (Schönheit) - Erdenrund
> 3. grammatisch-semantische Prinzipien (Interpretation als Fall bzw. Zahl)
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich noch etwas vergessen.


 Aber, wenn ich richtig verstehe, bleibt es schleierhaft, wie und in welchen Fällen die drei Prinzipien anzuwenden sind. Schönheit ist z.B. ein weitgehend subjektiver Begriff: Rindsgulasch gefällt mir besser als Rindergulasch (die schmecken aber gleich).


----------



## Demiurg

Letzlich benutzt man die Kompositaformen, welche man in der eigenen Umgebung hört, in Österreich und Bayern also "Rindsgulasch", im restlichen Deutschland "Rindergulasch".  Neue Komposita werden analog zu bestehenden gebildet, also beispielsweise "Straußengulasch" (analog zu "Straußenfeder", "Straußenrennen").


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Letzlich benutzt man die Kompositaformen, welche man in der eigenen Umgebung hört, in Österreich und Bayern also "Rindsgulasch", im restlichen Deutschland "Rindergulasch".  Neue Komposita werden analog zu bestehenden gebildet, also beispielsweise "Straußengulasch" (analog zu "Straußenfeder", "Straußenrennen").


 Alles klar, vielen Dank.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Letzlich benutzt man die Kompositaformen, welche man in der eigenen Umgebung hört, in Österreich und Bayern also "Rindsgulasch", im restlichen Deutschland "Rindergulasch".


Es gibt wohl eine Tendenz zum Fugen-s im oberdeutschen Sprachraum. Neben der erwähnten Schweizer _Zugsmitte_ und dem Bayrisch/Österreichischen _Rindsgulasch_, gibt es in letzterer Region z.B. auch _Schweinsbraten_, während die Norddeutschen lieber _Schweinebraten_ essen.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Es gibt wohl eine Tendenz zum Fugen-s im oberdeutschen Sprachraum. Neben der erwähnten Schweizer _Zugsmitte_ und dem Bayrisch/Österreichischen _Rindsgulasch_, gibt es in letzterer Region z.B. auch _Schweinsbraten_, während die Norddeutschen lieber _Schweinebraten_ essen.



Es ist ja noch viel komplizierter.  Als Nichtbayer sage ich zwar "Schwein*e*braten", aber "Schwein*s*haxe", weil das eben eine bayrische Spezialität ist.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Es ist ja noch viel komplizierter.  Als Nichtbayer sage ich zwar "Schwein*e*braten", aber "Schwein*s*haxe", weil das eben eine bayrische Spezialität ist.


Ja, im Norden heißt die _Schweinshaxe_ ja auch _Eisbein_. Allerdings wird sie in Bayern anders zubereitet und darum benutzt man für die bayrische Art auch den bayrischen Namen, nur in Österreich nicht, da bereitet man sie auch so zu aber nennt sie anders: _A Stözn_ (=_Eine Stelze_).


----------



## Hutschi

In manchen Fällen ist es noch grundlegender bedeutungsunterscheidend.
Beispiel: 
Kinderkopf=Kopf eines Kindes
Kindskopf=Trottel


----------

